# Racer has an RA



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It was not his most shining performance with a score of 82 but we managed. He wanted to zoom so badly. I'm pretty sure I got counted against on a couple of verbal corrections. I know they're not allowed but I'd rather be excused than have him get away with it at this point. It was a stern ah-ah & not mean or yelling so she let it slide. We did manage to bring home 2nd place. I've moved up for tomorrow even though he's not quite ready for excellent.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he looks quite grand, like he is ready for parade review. congratulations! good job, racer.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! I'm so impressed that you are involved in more than one sport. I keep chickening out about anything except Agility. And you got a placement, to boot! 

Actually, it sounds like this is the perfect sport for you to help with your control in Agility as well. Great deal!

--Q


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Congrats! I'm so impressed that you are involved in more than one sport. I keep chickening out about anything except Agility. And you got a placement, to boot!
> 
> Actually, it sounds like this is the perfect sport for you to help with your control in Agility as well. Great deal!
> 
> --Q


Oh Q. He is so bad. He actually was trembling to take the jump. Rather than heeling to it like we were supposed to I just sent him. I lost points for it but I'm not going to discourage his jumping since we're struggling with it lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good job Team Racer!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks great!!! What's an RA?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

poolann said:


> Oh Q. He is so bad. He actually was trembling to take the jump. Rather than heeling to it like we were supposed to I just sent him. I lost points for it but I'm not going to discourage his jumping since we're struggling with it lol


Awww! Yeah, it's probably horrible, but Sugarfoot's agility paradigm involves "take what's in front of you as fast as you can," so that would be a challenge!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Looks great!!! What's an RA?


AKC Rally Advanced title


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Awww! Yeah, it's probably horrible, but Sugarfoot's agility paradigm involves "take what's in front of you as fast as you can," so that would be a challenge!


Oh but the fast dogs are soooo much fun. One day Racer will be at that point too....one day lol


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge congrats! Way to go Racer!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It was ugly, really ugly but he got his first Excellent A leg today. His score was 73 & he was one of two to qualify so that was 2nd place. He broke his stay on the moving down walk around & I foolishly listened to the judge who urged me to do it over. I did & Racer wouldn't even go down at all! Next time I'm sticking with my gut!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, congratulations! I am often told (and often remind myself) that they don't put the scores on the title!

We're going to explore Rally Excellent next weekend and I'm going to take some time this week to review the signs. Fortunately, I have a friend who will help me train, plus access to a training floor for practice. It's that new "send" jump that has me concerned and I need to see if he understands what I want. This sort of thing has me thinking about exploring some agility training to see if it will aid in distance work.

It is better to have a fast and enthusiastic dog than one you have to beg to keep up, for sure.
*Good job!*


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

mvhplank said:


> Oh, congratulations! I am often told (and often remind myself) that they don't put the scores on the title!
> 
> We're going to explore Rally Excellent next weekend and I'm going to take some time this week to review the signs. Fortunately, I have a friend who will help me train, plus access to a training floor for practice. It's that new "send" jump that has me concerned and I need to see if he understands what I want. This sort of thing has me thinking about exploring some agility training to see if it will aid in distance work.
> 
> ...


See Racer has done enough wraps in agility that I was hoping to see that sign this weekend lol. Train it with a target on the opposite side of the jump so they have a reason to ho away from you


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to be late to the party in offering congratulations! Marguerite is right, your title doesn't have any scores or placements to go with it, so what is in the past can just stay there.

Q you are right that rally can be a great foundational sport for working out issues in other venues. I wish more people would play at it. Lily and I have had tons of fun in rally.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Wonderful job even if he was a stinker!


----------

